# Nutro ULtra



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so I've heard a little bit about dry food being contaminated too....I've been feeding the Nutro Ultra with a little Royal Canin mixed in (all dry). I'm worried about the Nutro Ultra....what do ya all think? Should I stop feeding the Nutro? thanks, for your input.....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My feeling is better safe than sorry. I threw out the Nutro treats once I saw Nutro was on the list for "wet" foods.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i'm still feeding nutro natural choice lamb/rice small bites. there is no wheat gluten in the ingredient list. 
i'm assuming if there is no wheat gluten, the product is safe.

my dogs have been fine, no problems at all. 
however, i was still thinking of switching foods...even before the recall. but i have to find one that suits massimo. he is extremely picky and has tummy troubles....it's tough to find a food he does well on.


----------

